# Home made center-pull yarn ball maker



## mcarles (Jan 20, 2013)

O.K. ladies, let me start by saying that I am basically cheap. I dont have a yarn ball winder and Im not sure if I want to buy yet another thing that eventually finds its way to the back of the closet. That said, I looked at a few YouTube demonstrations of winding yarn cakes by hand. One very enterprising lady used an old pill bottle I found an unused pill bottle and tried it. I liked the result but the cake had to be very small, as in leftover sock yarn and the like. 
I searched the house and came up with an old plastic flash-light that no longer worked. I removed unscrewed the top, removed the lens portion and pulled out the metal insides. The result was a plastic tube with a screw-on collar. The bonus was the hole where the on/off switch has been.
The result is in the following pictures.


----------



## Greatgramma (Sep 22, 2012)

Way to go! I especially like the larger center to pull from. How long did it take you to wind that ball?


----------



## thepointofviewis (May 3, 2011)

I have used a turkey baster with the bulb end removed. It worked but this looks like it may be better. Your results are much prettier than mine


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

mcarles said:


> O.K. ladies, let me start by saying that I am basically cheap. I dont have a yarn ball winder and Im not sure if I want to buy yet another thing that eventually finds its way to the back of the closet. That said, I looked at a few YouTube demonstrations of winding yarn cakes by hand. One very enterprising lady used an old pill bottle I found an unused pill bottle and tried it. I liked the result but the cake had to be very small, as in leftover sock yarn and the like.
> I searched the house and came up with an old plastic flash-light that no longer worked. I removed unscrewed the top, removed the lens portion and pulled out the metal insides. The result was a plastic tube with a screw-on collar. The bonus was the hole where the on/off switch has been.
> The result is in the following pictures.


Love it!!! Just got an Amish swift and was using the inside holder for paper towels (cut shorter) as my center. The flashlight is so much better and I will be using one soon!!! Thanks for such a great tip. 
:thumbup:


----------



## emma jean johnson (Feb 20, 2011)

I can't believe ya'll don't do the easy way,'just saying" I start the yarn with my thumb holding the tail of the yarn, then start winding around your thumb,then , after you get this started, slip your thumb up on the tail of the yarn and you can go every witch way and make as big a ball as you can,while holding the tail of the yarn(from the center) between thumb and four finger,I think I learned this many years ago.Good Luck


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

These are the practical things I love. Well done! I will try this, thanks for sharing.
Hannet


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I LOVE this. I'm on the search for an old flashlight. May resort to buying one at the Dollar Store !!!  :-D


----------



## mcarles (Jan 20, 2013)

emma jean johnson said:


> I can't believe ya'll don't do the easy way,'just saying" I start the yarn with my thumb holding the tail of the yarn, then start winding around your thumb,then , after you get this started, slip your thumb up on the tail of the yarn and you can go every witch way and make as big a ball as you can,while holding the tail of the yarn(from the center) between thumb and four finger,I think I learned this many years ago.Good Luck


My yarn cake is about 6 ounces and way too big to just use my thumb.


----------



## mcarles (Jan 20, 2013)

Greatgramma said:


> Way to go! I especially like the larger center to pull from. How long did it take you to wind that ball?


It's about 4 to 6 ounces of fingering weight yarn and it took less than 15 minutes whilst watching the ol' tube.


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

Old flashlight. That's recycling! I put 6-8 plastic straws together with tape and make my own. Works great.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love it - I did something similar by using a hard cardboard photo tube cut to the size I wanted and a notch on one end to hold the center pull strand. But my yarn ball didn't look that neat...guess I have to go slower and rotate the tube more to get that look.

Great idea and thanks for passing it along.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

You could also use empty toilet paper holder and put a small hole on the side for the string. Or even a empty paper towel holder.


----------



## TracyEllen (Apr 5, 2013)

Homeshppr said:


> I LOVE this. I'm on the search for an old flashlight. May resort to buying one at the Dollar Store !!!  :-D


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, what a neat ides, thanks for that :thumbup:


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Very creative! Nice and neat. Good job.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Your yarn cake looks beatiful. Two questions. Why, if you have already made a ball would you need to make a cake? And the second question, Why not put this on YouTube. Make your own video.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Your yarn cake is beautiful. But I have two questions. Why would you make a yarn cake if you have already made the ball? And second, Why not make a do it yourself video and post on YouTube? I think if I were to do this it would look like a ball with a big hole in the center and implode. Yours is so beautifully wound.


----------



## ladydog (Nov 21, 2011)

emma jean johnson said:


> I can't believe ya'll don't do the easy way,'just saying" I start the yarn with my thumb holding the tail of the yarn, then start winding around your thumb,then , after you get this started, slip your thumb up on the tail of the yarn and you can go every witch way and make as big a ball as you can,while holding the tail of the yarn(from the center) between thumb and four finger,I think I learned this many years ago.Good Luck


This is exactly the way Elizabeth Zimmerman teaches to make the inside-pull ball. Yes, it works fine.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

She was such a pioneer of Modern Knitting.



ladydog said:


> This is exactly the way Elizabeth Zimmerman teaches to make the inside-pull ball. Yes, it works fine.


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

All the above are excellent "fixers". I have been SO tempted to find a really nice norstropenne (sp) because I am prone to all hand wood work. A knitting instructor, years back, showed the class how to do an inside pullout ball just using our hands. It does work but it is not as neat and I don't think it winds as tightly as some useful gadget. Since I don't think it is as tight of a winding it has a tendency to get a little unraveled. I have been tempted to get a piece of dowel the size I think would be workable and accommodate what it would actually be used for. The flashlight idea is very good because if you had it in your knitting holder (bag) it would be very light weight. That would be good.


----------



## meann67 (Dec 5, 2011)

nankat said:


> Your yarn cake looks beatiful. Two questions. Why, if you have already made a ball would you need to make a cake? And the second question, Why not put this on YouTube. Make your own video.


I was wondering the same thing. What's the advantage of a cake over a ball?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I like the vintage idea of th nostropene and would display it with the vintage knitting needles, but otherwise, like this idea of getting a hank of yarn into a useable form.



guen12 said:


> All the above are excellent "fixers". I have been SO tempted to find a really nice norstropenne (sp) because I am prone to all hand wood work. A knitting instructor, years back, showed the class how to do an inside pullout ball just using our hands. It does work but it is not as neat and I don't think it winds as tightly as some useful gadget. Since I don't think it is as tight of a winding it has a tendency to get a little unraveled. I have been tempted to get a piece of dowel the size I think would be workable and accommodate what it would actually be used for. The flashlight idea is very good because if you had it in your knitting holder (bag) it would be very light weight. That would be good.


----------



## karlie1056 (Apr 24, 2012)

great tip thank you


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

I had to save this and show it to my stitches group. I 'm sure they will find it as fascinating as I did. You were so clever. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bundalk (Apr 14, 2012)

I love this idea. Is there a special trick to winding the yarn so neatly? My cake came out looking like a doughnut.


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

What a great idea. I have two yarn winders. Bought one many years ago don't remember where the second one came from :roll: I use one quite a bit but I also wind yarn by hand when I am too lazy to dig the winder out and only have a small amount of yarn. When I wind my yarn by hand, I just start by winding the yarn around my fingers leaving a tail out. After a few turns I take my fingers out and continue to wind, keeping track of the pull-out tail.


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

I was think the same. Good investment, great idea.


----------



## B4 (Jan 30, 2013)

emma jean johnson said:


> I can't believe ya'll don't do the easy way,'just saying" I start the yarn with my thumb holding the tail of the yarn, then start winding around your thumb,then , after you get this started, slip your thumb up on the tail of the yarn and you can go every witch way and make as big a ball as you can,while holding the tail of the yarn(from the center) between thumb and four finger,I think I learned this many years ago.Good Luck


can't quite visualize how you do this, go every which way? help


----------



## luvs2knit50 (Feb 1, 2013)

I just use my left hand--I am right handed. I hold a tail between my palm and thumb. I start gently wrapping the yarn around my pointer & middle fingers. I wrap straight across to start with & then go on an angle. When I get enough yarn wrapped, I take the beginning ball off my fingers and stick the hole, where my fingers had been,on my thumb. From there I can wrap a very large ball. No supplies needed. Learned this a long time ago before yarn came in pull skeins. Mom used to use the label from the yarn as a starter. She would fold it into a "tube" with the beginning of the yarn down the middle of the "tube". When she wanted to use it, she would pull out the label and that started her pull skein and she would have the info for the yarn.


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you .


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

I am amazed how inventive you were in making this ball winder.
Perfect.

When I saw the picture first, I thought where did you buy this item.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Very clever - thank you!!


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

What a great idea! I hope I have an old flashlight laying around....


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Great idea!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

That is such a clever trick. I am amazed at how neat and even your winding is... my swift and winder doesn't even make such nicely wound cakes.


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Clever girl! and something another piece of plastic that WON'T end up in our landfills. Way to go.


----------



## sunnybrkk (Oct 8, 2011)

This just great! Now I'm on the hunt for our iold plastic flashlights! 
Thanks!!!


----------



## Littlestash (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh wow i will be trying this i have a old flashlight somewhere.great job ingenious idea


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

beautiful!!! I have used a Turkey Baster for a long time.. I then found a vintage wooden thing.. its like a Nostenpine but it originally is used for something else.. I love it and it works great too...


----------



## Irene H (Nov 19, 2012)

You have a beautiful winding technique as well as creative tool. I also use a turkey baster or my thumb,but it never looks as pretty and professional as yours. Good work!


----------



## pearliegirl (Mar 25, 2013)

You could also buy a piece of PVC pipe which could be a little more stable. I still can't "wrap" my brain around how you wound it. Never hear of it being called a cake...to me it's still a ball.


----------



## Nativelady (Oct 20, 2011)

I wrap my yarn around my fingers to make a center pull yarn ball, too. Never had a problem with this method but to each their own. Just like everyone knits their own way, play with your yarn the way that works for you. The flashlight idea is a good one, too. Amazing how many ways that people use to do the same project. I call it a yarn ball but have seen many people calling it a cake. :lol:


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

emma jean johnson said:


> I can't believe ya'll don't do the easy way,'just saying" I start the yarn with my thumb holding the tail of the yarn, then start winding around your thumb,then , after you get this started, slip your thumb up on the tail of the yarn and you can go every witch way and make as big a ball as you can,while holding the tail of the yarn(from the center) between thumb and four finger,I think I learned this many years ago.Good Luck


We think alike emma jean johnson - but I take the ball band, fold it all up, then start winding the yarn. I don't need a fancy ball winder. I just start in knitting and go.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

pearliegirl said:


> You could also buy a piece of PVC pipe which could be a little more stable. I still can't "wrap" my brain around how you wound it. Never hear of it being called a cake...to me it's still a ball.


its called a cake because it flattens down a little more than a ball... there are so many youtube videos on how to wind a center pull ball.... once you do you will never wind a ball the old way again.. no more chasing it across the room and they sit nice and pretty while you knit away..


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

luvs2knit50 said:


> I just use my left hand--I am right handed. I hold a tail between my palm and thumb. I start gently wrapping the yarn around my pointer & middle fingers. I wrap straight across to start with & then go on an angle. When I get enough yarn wrapped, I take the beginning ball off my fingers and stick the hole, where my fingers had been,on my thumb. From there I can wrap a very large ball. No supplies needed. Learned this a long time ago before yarn came in pull skeins. Mom used to use the label from the yarn as a starter. She would fold it into a "tube" with the beginning of the yarn down the middle of the "tube". When she wanted to use it, she would pull out the label and that started her pull skein and she would have the info for the yarn.


That is how I learned to do it before the fancy gadgets (?). It works very good for me. My yarn comes out looking like it was wound on the yarn winder. It depends on how you wind it. People have giggled at the fact that my yarn is not in a ball like some think it should be. Having taught myself how to do this, (never saw one done just heard about it) I didn't know it was supposed to look like a ball :wink:


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Genius!!!


----------



## Marietje (Nov 1, 2011)

The thumb idea really blew my mind. It's so easy and I definitely will try this the next time I need to frog my project. I made sweaters for my twin grandsons and my granddaughter. I don't know why but by the time I was finished with them I had knitted and frogged so much that I'm sure I made each sweater twice. Anyway the kids and their Mom's were very pleased with them. I'll have to ask them to take a photo for me.


----------



## kattwoman (Feb 18, 2013)

I love the flashlight idea. TP tube or papertowel tubes don't last that long. This seems very sturdy and can be used forever! Going to find one now...


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

Ingenious! Very pretty winding. Mine never look that good.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Very clever, great idea!!


----------



## SuzieW (Jan 6, 2012)

You are so clever.


----------



## slye (Feb 1, 2013)

Omg that is a great idea, love it & going to use it...Thank you!


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

Love that idea mcarles! So simple and so awesome. Thank you for sharing it. Will use your idea from now on.


----------



## sallysilly (Apr 2, 2013)

I do the thumb method to except I lay down on the sofa and put the hank around my knees, then wind away while watching TV.


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

Absolutely brilliant! I don't think I have a flashlight but I 'll bet I can find one that is cheap.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

genius!

Anita


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

An old flashlight! How creative of you.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

Patent this idea --best trick-- ever. thanks for sharing and being so smart. I only wish you had posted it last week when I had a 1lb. skein and needed to divide it into 3 balls. My cat might miss chasing the rolling ball of yarn, but we can find her another toy.


----------



## doris bergemann (Jun 8, 2012)

Where else can you find women who are so smart, and inventive. Retired so I like the idea of saving those $$$. Big very big :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: , on the flashlight pattern. Good Work.


----------



## mcarles (Jan 20, 2013)

doris bergemann said:


> Where else can you find women who are so smart, and inventive. Retired so I like the idea of saving those $$$. Big very big :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: , on the flashlight pattern. Good Work.


I'm retired too. I like saving money and recycling. Not to mention that my local yarns stores are not that convenient.


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

Bravo. Take a bow


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

These are wonderful ideas. Thanks for sharing


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Great idea! And you are recycling! And I love that big hole in the middle!


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

What a great idea! :lol:


----------



## Yaya579 (Oct 2, 2011)

I bet the cardboard roll from small aluminum foil ( nice and thick) would work well.


----------



## Knit n'at (Apr 19, 2013)

Absolute genius! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

love it, very creative! When all else fails I have used an empty toilet paper roll.


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

buttons said:


> You could also use empty toilet paper holder and put a small hole on the side for the string. Or even a empty paper towel holder.


Yep - that's what I do, too. For those that like visuals, here's a link: http://laughingpurplegoldfish.blogspot.com/2008/08/winding-yarn.html .


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Way to go! Very creative! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

emma jean johnson said:


> I can't believe ya'll don't do the easy way,'just saying" I start the yarn with my thumb holding the tail of the yarn, then start winding around your thumb,then , after you get this started, slip your thumb up on the tail of the yarn and you can go every witch way and make as big a ball as you can,while holding the tail of the yarn(from the center) between thumb and four finger,I think I learned this many years ago.Good Luck


Emma Jean This is the method that I use too, a dear friend and my knitting mentor taught me this trick one afternoon when the skein I was working from was a mess. I lost this friend several years ago to cancer so I always remember her when I need to wind my yarn. I love the tips that my fellow KP ers share, keep them coming everyone :roll:


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Very clever, thanks for sharing


----------



## GrandmaMoses (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank you thank you. You are very clever. I love using things that you can find around the house and giving them new purpose.


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

Just did the same thing using a short piece of PVC pipe my DH had left over from a recent plumbing project!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Nativelady said:


> I call it a yarn ball but have seen many people calling it a cake. :lol:


It's harder - requires more concentration - to hand-wind a cake than a ball.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I am going to search for an old flashlight tomorrow, I like the idea. Leave it to a crafty lady to come up with a good idea. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

guen12 said:


> All the above are excellent "fixers". I have been SO tempted to find a really nice norstropenne (sp) because I am prone to all hand wood work. A knitting instructor, years back, showed the class how to do an inside pullout ball just using our hands. It does work but it is not as neat and I don't think it *winds as tightly* as some useful gadget. Since I don't think it is as tight of a winding it has a tendency to get a little unraveled. I have been tempted to get a piece of dowel the size I think would be workable and accommodate what it would actually be used for. The flashlight idea is very good because if you had it in your knitting holder (bag) it would be very light weight. That would be good.


Why would you wish to wind yarn tightly? I was always taught, and every book/website I've ever read about yarn winding says to NOT wind tightly - by hand to wind over often moved fingers, and by mechanical winder to keep the tension light. Also, when using a winder, the core is large, so the yarn relaxes after it's removed from the core. The only exceptions to the tightness/core removal is totally inelastic 'yarns' - crochet threads, cording, etc. _They_ require tight winding and cores that stay in place, and even then they can make a tangled mess!


----------



## naxbird (Jul 22, 2011)

Wow!! I love this idea. You are very talented to come up with this. Thanks.

Linda


----------



## Torti (Jun 15, 2011)

I also just use my thumb to start the ball holding the tail then slip thumb out and to release the first winding inside the ball push my thumb back into the top of the hole and keep turning the ball with my finger s as I wind. But I love gadgets and will think of using an old torch body. great idea.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

I totally agree with Emma Jean Johnson. I've got 2 nice ball winders and several swifts but honestly prefer hand winding to the ball winders. My knit buddies think I'm mad as a hatter, but here are my reasons:
1) hand winding gives me total "hands on" control over the amount of tension my yarn is wound with. Makes a huge difference with fine lace yarn, wool yarns, sock yarns... 
2) the center of my "thumb wound" balls is nice and snug, not tight but way smaller an opening than with a ball winder. This does several nice things: it generally doesn't roll away from you if it falls on the floor (think airplanes & other places where this is BAD) and as the ball shrinks, it flattens but does not fall apart. I can usually knit down to the last inch without needing to rewind. Plus, if you are able to hand wind using your thumb, you can do it anytime, anywhere, if your ball needs to be rewound for some reason. 
3) hand winding by using your thumb is totally portable. I travel quite a lot & usually want to knit a swatch or play around with any new yarn I find.


----------



## sandys217 (Dec 16, 2012)

OK going to show my ignorance now (stop laughing ladies)! Why do you want to wind a ball of wool into another ball of wool??? :?


----------



## Torti (Jun 15, 2011)

So that you pull the yarn from the centre and the ball stays still where you put it and does not roll away.


----------



## Alanan (Sep 22, 2011)

mcarles said:


> O.K. ladies, let me start by saying that I am basically cheap. I dont have a yarn ball winder and Im not sure if I want to buy yet another thing that eventually finds its way to the back of the closet. That said, I looked at a few YouTube demonstrations of winding yarn cakes by hand. One very enterprising lady used an old pill bottle I found an unused pill bottle and tried it. I liked the result but the cake had to be very small, as in leftover sock yarn and the like.
> I searched the house and came up with an old plastic flash-light that no longer worked. I removed unscrewed the top, removed the lens portion and pulled out the metal insides. The result was a plastic tube with a screw-on collar. The bonus was the hole where the on/off switch has been.
> The result is in the following pictures.


I wish I had checked this yesterday (have not been on the web for 2 days) as I just put an old flashlight out in the garbage which was picked up this morning. Oh well dollar store here I come. Great Idea thank you.


----------



## Alanan (Sep 22, 2011)

mcarles said:


> O.K. ladies, let me start by saying that I am basically cheap. I dont have a yarn ball winder and Im not sure if I want to buy yet another thing that eventually finds its way to the back of the closet. That said, I looked at a few YouTube demonstrations of winding yarn cakes by hand. One very enterprising lady used an old pill bottle I found an unused pill bottle and tried it. I liked the result but the cake had to be very small, as in leftover sock yarn and the like.
> I searched the house and came up with an old plastic flash-light that no longer worked. I removed unscrewed the top, removed the lens portion and pulled out the metal insides. The result was a plastic tube with a screw-on collar. The bonus was the hole where the on/off switch has been.
> The result is in the following pictures.


You are not cheap, as my Mother would have said " you are not cheap, you are thrifty". LOL


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sandys217 said:


> OK going to show my ignorance now (stop laughing ladies)! Why do you want to wind a ball of wool into another ball of wool??? :?


If the yarn comes home in a skein/hank, you will probably want to wind it into a ball of some kind.
Sometimes a ball collapses part way through using it; then rewinding becomes necessary. This is particularly true of oversized (one-pound or one-kilo!) balls made to enable the making of afghans with fewer joins.
If the yarn comes from a second-hand source (thrift shop, church bazaar, garage sale, etc.), it may already be would into a ball, but it may be too tightly wound. 
Also, rewinding even apparently nice balls saves you from discovering a knot when it's least convenient. I like to plan ahead and have any joins where _I_ want them, not where chance dictates.


----------



## emma jean johnson (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks to all, I thought that I was the only one to use my thumb,Ha,Ha,lol Jean


----------



## emma jean johnson (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks to all, I thought that I was the only one to use my thumb,Ha,Ha,I also learned what a yarn cake is. I had never heard of it, neat idea,I guess it would set OK in a yard bowl,I don't have one, but will put it on my good husband's work bench,does any one have a picture of one?I don't know what it looks like,, lol Jean


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

emma jean johnson said:


> Thanks to all, I thought that I was the only one to use my thumb,Ha,Ha,I also learned what a yarn cake is. I had never heard of it, neat idea,I guess it would set OK in a yard bowl,I don't have one, but will put it on my good husband's work bench,does any one have a picture of one?I don't know what it looks like,, lol Jean


Click to see wood yarn bowl photos: http://tinyurl.com/d9wyhtq


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

:thumbup: Clever you! Excellent recycling idea.


----------



## TracyEllen (Apr 5, 2013)

Marietje said:


> The thumb idea really blew my mind. It's so easy and I definitely will try this the next time I need to frog my project. I made sweaters for my twin grandsons and my granddaughter. I don't know why but by the time I was finished with them I had knitted and frogged so much that I'm sure I made each sweater twice. Anyway the kids and their Mom's were very pleased with them. I'll have to ask them to take a photo for me.


I feel this way about this scarf I'm working on. Finally just changed patterns!


----------



## KnitterBug (Aug 24, 2012)

After giving away my wool winder this makes a neater ball, Good on you!


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

Great idea, a stroke of light, pardon the punt.


----------



## sandys217 (Dec 16, 2012)

aahh, thank you


----------



## Keispa (Dec 30, 2012)

Very clever. And the cake looks very neatly wound.


----------



## Lina (Jan 17, 2011)

What a good idea. I just roll my yarn. I may try something like this.


----------



## KnitterBug (Aug 24, 2012)

Now all I have to do is find where I can buy a plastic torch!


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

Just get a piece of pvc pipe cut to the size you want and drill a hole near the end. Works great


----------



## KnitterBug (Aug 24, 2012)

Good thinking loubroy. Love your Avatar, what's his name?


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

Her name is Cassie. We got her from the local animal shelter. She was supposed to be a lap dog but 70 pounds later even my lap wasn't big enough. I should have noticed her big feet and realized she was not going to be a small dog. She prefers to be outside and we have 20 acres for her to roam in. She is such a sweetie.


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

She looks a sweetheart


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

vayankee said:


> Yep - that's what I do, too. For those that like visuals, here's a link: http://laughingpurplegoldfish.blogspot.com/2008/08/winding-yarn.html .


Thanks for the link , it was really helpful.


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you for such a neat Idea.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Fantastic recycling! And very creative! Thank you for sharing. very creative


----------



## Sanibean (Apr 11, 2013)

How clever of you.


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

great idea! 
DH's grandma could wind a center pull ball just using her fingers. I never mastered it.


----------



## DeaconsWife (Oct 28, 2012)

Perhaps, but under some tension on the yarn as you wind, the cardboard tube will tend to collapse. A plastic tube can hold up to much more tension. When you slip it out, the inside of the ball fills in as the winding tension relaxes and then no more overly-tight-wound balls. Turkey baster idea works, but the wider center from the flashlight shell means more room for the tension to relax so that the yarn doesn't stay stretched out.


----------



## naztuna (Oct 9, 2012)

Wow,I am definitely try this!


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

I wind mine the same way, only I do it on my thumb!


----------



## mcarles (Jan 20, 2013)

dmbt said:


> I wind mine the same way, only I do it on my thumb!


I wind small amounts on my thumb but most of my yarns are 7 oz or more to a skein.


----------



## andyjmcc (Feb 26, 2012)

mcarles

really inventive idea/ I like that/ have been looking for an old chair leg to make one


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

great idea


----------



## CindyMB (Jul 2, 2012)

I really love this idea...old flashlight...who would have thunk it! I am on my way to the dollar store tomorrow!


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

I love the yarn bowls I'm inspired to make one of my own.
So much prettier than the old plastic beehive shaped ball holder that I've had for donkeys years. :thumbup:


----------



## KnitPicker421 (Dec 11, 2013)

Put a hole in the other end of the flashlight, and then put a nut and bolt through it, and you could then atach it to a power drill to make it go a bit faster!


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

How did you get it to look so neat?


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Great idea. &#9829;


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

Unbelievable :thumbup: what a creative tip


----------



## cashmereknots (Jan 3, 2014)

Great idea! I store small amounts of yarn on paper towel rolls with label tucked under for fiber content. Great for baby yarn when you only need small amount for booties trim.: )


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Cool.....thanks, and do you just wind it in a criss cross fashion?


----------



## mcarles (Jan 20, 2013)

I just wind it around in the same direction, usually bottom to top in front and top to bottom down the back . . . and then around again.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

mcarles said:


> I just wind it around in the same direction, usually bottom to top in front and top to bottom down the back . . . and then around again.


Thanks....I will give it a try next time I need to.


----------



## GrammaJeannie (Oct 7, 2013)

Emma Jean Johnson - your way of rolling with your thumb in the middle is how I learned - and only a couple three years ago! I'm also good with that way! If I had seen the flashlight method - I may VERY well have gone that way! Well done!


----------



## mcarles (Jan 20, 2013)

Any reasonably sturdy tube or stick would work. I just happened to have an old non-functioning flashlight (not unusual in my home) to hand.


----------



## babywhales (Jan 5, 2014)

Perfect for machine knitting!! I have a ball winder, but have to yank the yarn from the center of the ball for many rows until the hole gets large enough for the yarn to flow freely from the center. The slightest most infinitesimal drag on your yarn can cause the machine's carriage to drag, so if the yarn could be flowing freely from the center from the get-go, that would be a real plus. Thanks!


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Thank you for posting ! &#9829;


----------



## babywhales (Jan 5, 2014)

Good video about the wrapping technique:


----------



## mcarles (Jan 20, 2013)

I don't turn my winder that much between wraps.


----------



## babywhales (Jan 5, 2014)

That's a great advantage of the flashlight over the nostepinne, I think. Also, as previously mentioned, the flashlight would give you a bigger "hole" in the donut, as it were, and that's going to get the yarn flowing freely sooner. Genius idea to use a flashlight!


----------



## babywhales (Jan 5, 2014)

speaking of all this, has anyone tried the Boye electric ball winder I just saw at Michaels? They have a sale through Jan. 18th whereby if you buy one skein of yarn, you get a yarn notion thingy for half price. I assume that would apply to this $89.00 item.


----------



## Washashore (Jan 18, 2014)

Great Job!

I call this old fashion Yankee Ingenuity, and it's frugal.
I wish I had thought of it before winding three balls last night. I had a fleeting thought of rewinding them your way,
that thought passed Quickly!! I'll have to wait until the next project. 

Thank you for the great tip..my flashlight is in my bag for next time.

washashore


----------



## marina1109 (Jan 23, 2013)

I have to share my new favorite way of winding yarn.

I recently used two markers held together, I also tried the pill bottle and of course my thumb. 
But by far, this video show my new fav way.

Thanks to Newstitchaday.com for this tutorial.

http://newstitchaday.com/wind-center-pull-ball-yarn-hand/


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Wow ,now that was just like a man would have come up with. ery ingenious, thanks for the idea. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: Thank you for posting such a helpful video


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

You're not cheap, you're frugal. Our parents taught us not to waste things. I love frugal.


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks for a very helpful link & Frugal :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cashmereknots (Jan 3, 2014)

Very ingenious!!!! Love your idea!!!


----------



## mcarles (Jan 20, 2013)

I am nothing if not frugal (reads better than cheap!).

LOL


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

Frugal is classy.


----------



## grandee (Jan 8, 2014)

Very clever thinking - well done. Looks like you are on a winner with this.


----------



## mcarles (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you. I like the large center hole in the yarn cake, it seems to "feed" out easily when I am knitting.


----------



## gayleH (Mar 7, 2014)

Great idea! Now if someone could come up with a "cheap" alternative for those VERY expensive swifts!!!


----------



## mcarles (Jan 20, 2013)

Google "coat hanger yarn swift" and find this site:

webeccasays.blogspot.com/2008/05/tilta-swift.html 

I haven't made one yet but it looks easy.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

this is so cool!


----------



## heathercheryl (Jan 24, 2014)

TracyEllen said:


>


I'm heading over to the Dollar Store for one today!


----------



## heathercheryl (Jan 24, 2014)

TracyEllen said:


>


I'm heading over to the Dollar Store for one today!


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Now that's clever! Hubby says he has lots of old flashlights in the shop and I'm laying claim to one of them! Seems like a plastic flashlight would slip out a lot easier than a paper towel tube and it's prettier too!


----------



## Crzywymyn (Dec 18, 2013)

How clever!


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks so much for this brilliant idea. I spent an hour yesterday undoing the knots that occurred when I was crocheting because I pulled my yarn from the inside of the large original ball as it came from the manufacturer. Will this work if I rewind the ball from the original onto the empty flashlight tube? Should I start rewinding from the inside or the outside of the original ball? When I was a child (I'm 77) the yarn stores used to do it all for you on electric winders. Those days are gone. I also had the yarn put on my arms by my mom and stood there while she rolled the balls. Then, there's the use of a chair, but not when the yarn already comes in a big ball instead of a twisted hank. As you can tell, I'm frustrated and need the cure?


----------



## mcarles (Jan 20, 2013)

Gramma Bunny said:


> Thanks so much for this brilliant idea. I spent an hour yesterday undoing the knots that occurred when I was crocheting because I pulled my yarn from the inside of the large original ball as it came from the manufacturer. Will this work if I rewind the ball from the original onto the empty flashlight tube? Should I start rewinding from the inside or the outside of the original ball? When I was a child (I'm 77) the yarn stores used to do it all for you on electric winders. Those days are gone. I also had the yarn put on my arms by my mom and stood there while she rolled the balls. Then, there's the use of a chair, but not when the yarn already comes in a big ball instead of a twisted hank. As you can tell, I'm frustrated and need the cure?


I have found that rewinding from the inside usually works best, as the original ball doesn't have to roll all over while you wind. I rewind most of my yarn to check for imperfections and/or knots. I also knit socks two-at-a-time style and rewinding on the flashlight gives me a larger and softer center. That way I can knit with both the outer and inner yarn ends at the same time with fewer tangles.


----------



## Charlene12 (Apr 18, 2014)

Such a great ideal. I used a tube from an empty freezer bag sealer. It is very firm and put a hole up from the bottom and away I went to wrap the yarn. Works great! Thank you for the ideal.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

I have a ball winder and I am not very fond of it, the ball is too loose and it doesn't stay together very well. I hand wind the yarn and I am careful to
not stretch the yarn, and I like it much better. I like the flashlight idea so I will give it a try.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Very clever!


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

I will definitely try this technique.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

How resourceful and inventive. Congratulations!


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

I love the idea of "repurposing" things! You have certainly come up with a great idea for using your broken flashlight...and I wonder what other similarly shaped things might work? Very inventive.


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Wonderfully creative!!


----------



## destimonahoward (Jan 23, 2015)

I just use a large vitamin bottle that has a snap top lid. Put the tail inside the bottle and snap it closed, then wind away. Works great.


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks for the pictures  I'm going to try it. :thumbup:


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

KnittyGritty800 said:


> I love the idea of "repurposing" things! You have certainly come up with a great idea for using your broken flashlight...and I wonder what other similarly shaped things might work? Very inventive.


Totally agree!! 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Well, now, aren't you just the clever one? I have an old flash light that I may use to make my little left over pieces with. I have a nice winder for new balls of yarn with plenty of yardage, but I can see where my small flash light might work better for small amounts of yarn. 
You rock! Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## britmaid (Jul 26, 2011)

mcarles said:


> O.K. ladies, let me start by saying that I am basically cheap. I dont have a yarn ball winder and Im not sure if I want to buy yet another thing that eventually finds its way to the back of the closet. That said, I looked at a few YouTube demonstrations of winding yarn cakes by hand. One very enterprising lady used an old pill bottle I found an unused pill bottle and tried it. I liked the result but the cake had to be very small, as in leftover sock yarn and the like.
> I searched the house and came up with an old plastic flash-light that no longer worked. I removed unscrewed the top, removed the lens portion and pulled out the metal insides. The result was a plastic tube with a screw-on collar. The bonus was the hole where the on/off switch has been.
> The result is in the following pictures.


your not cheap your being frugal


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Clever,Mcarles. I love seeing these clever adaptations of tools from folk who have a good think about how to achieve the result they want without indulging in another gadget. I have a wool winder, but it doesn't make hugely big cakes, with the flashlight method I could use a really big tube with a hole, eh? I also like the idea of rolling the cakes on to a tube, so I can put them on a stick type holder below my knitting machine. I find the toilet roll is too small and have my doubts about using a tube that has lingered in the loo for a while, so if I get something with a really firm tube inside, I am itching to use it up so I can commandeer the strong tube. plastic wrap generally has a pretty strong tube, bit it takes me ages to use up even a medium sized roll.

As for the flashlight, it could always be put back together and used for its original purpose, too, so a multi-tool, right?


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

I used the inside of a plastic wrap container. It is way stronger than a toilet paper roll but not sure which brand I used. I had saved the inside of the plastic wrap container because I thouht it would look sturdy and sure enough, it worked so good.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

A friend showed me the 'bottle method.' Have tried it and found it very useful. :-D


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Lanietop: Can't wait to try your method. :-D


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I took the tube from TP bc it was too small to fit over the roller in our bathroom. It's about 5/8" in diameter. Works fine as a nosteppine. I get into a rocking motion and a slower rhythm and it's a pull skein in no time.

Now, I need to learm to make it a "cake" instead of a "ball".

Any hints anyone?


----------



## Kitknit28 (Dec 25, 2015)

Looks pretty neat ..I shall try this. thank you!


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

I tried this but the result is not v good .


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Great idea, well done.... I used to wind mine around an empty plastic sauce container but I was lucky enough to receive a Chiaogoo Amish swift and an in line ball winder for Christmas and I love how fast it is to wind from skein to cake giving me lots more knitting time. It produces perfect cakes and they are so easy to knit from.


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

What a fabulous idea!


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Great idea. I was thinking the pill bottle might be too small, also. But, you could use a large one that might work better. thanks!


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

Great idea thank you for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## oma lisa (Jan 25, 2011)

Another similar idea is to use the container that mini M&M's come in. It has a flip top lid which holds the end of the yarn securely and I also use it to hold small knitting accessories such as needles, stitch markers, needle point protectors, etc. And of course the added advantage is that you get to eat the M&M's first !! &#128586;


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

wow!!!Thank you!!!


----------



## NurseHooks (Feb 22, 2016)

Oma Lisa, I like your idea best! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

emma jean johnson said:


> I can't believe ya'll don't do the easy way,'just saying" I start the yarn with my thumb holding the tail of the yarn, then start winding around your thumb,then , after you get this started, slip your thumb up on the tail of the yarn and you can go every witch way and make as big a ball as you can,while holding the tail of the yarn(from the center) between thumb and four finger,I think I learned this many years ago.Good Luck


I do the same...and some of mine have been 800-1,000 yards. I like mine better for some yarns in that I can wind it with a small center opening, and can rewind it if the ball collapses as its used.


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans (Mar 11, 2016)

This is great! I have literally dozens of skeins of yarn that are in an unraveled mess. I am going to go get a cheapo flashlight and use your wonderful trick. Bravo!!!


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans (Mar 11, 2016)

I followed her directions, and made a home-made yarn ball maker. My first try at making a ball on it wasn't the best looking, but useable. Thank you, the original maker...thank you so much &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

MaryCarter said:


> Cool.....thanks, and do you just wind it in a criss cross fashion?


I do it in a criss- cross fashion, and keep turning the ball/cake about a third of the way around on its axis (the flashlight) as I'm winding so it gets wound quite evenly. However, most times, I just make a butterfly. If it gets too large, I fold it in half and continue the last portion by winding around it into a ball or cake shape. Butterflies go really fast for me. It's what I use for earbuds and other cords, too, because they come apart with one pull.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

gayleH said:


> Great idea! Now if someone could come up with a "cheap" alternative for those VERY expensive swifts!!!


Tinkertoys! 

This was too quickly thrown together, and badly filmed, but it gives you the idea: 



(You can find others that were actually constructed properly.)


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RedK (Jul 26, 2015)

This is a great idea, I will have to try it. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

mcarles said:


> Google "coat hanger yarn swift" and find this site:
> 
> webeccasays.blogspot.com/2008/05/tilta-swift.html
> 
> I haven't made one yet but it looks easy.


Here is a swift made from tinker toys.....
http://www.folkcatart.com/blogs/jen/?p=742


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

Your flashlight ball winder is ingenious ....


----------



## hand-maeven (Jan 18, 2011)

Great Idea! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Unstkid (Aug 5, 2013)

I love this idea! I get cranky when my yarn ball falls apart part way through it because it collapses. Perhaps this will help the center remain smooth. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Great information. Thank you.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

mcarles said:


> O.K. ladies, let me start by saying that I am basically cheap. I dont have a yarn ball winder and Im not sure if I want to buy yet another thing that eventually finds its way to the back of the closet. That said, I looked at a few YouTube demonstrations of winding yarn cakes by hand. One very enterprising lady used an old pill bottle I found an unused pill bottle and tried it. I liked the result but the cake had to be very small, as in leftover sock yarn and the like.
> I searched the house and came up with an old plastic flash-light that no longer worked. I removed unscrewed the top, removed the lens portion and pulled out the metal insides. The result was a plastic tube with a screw-on collar. The bonus was the hole where the on/off switch has been.
> The result is in the following pictures.


Darn... and I just spent $10. on a Nostepinne (but I do really like it)... I could have used one of my old flashlights. What a great idea. Too bad I didn't see this sooner. But rather than take my Nostepinne with me when we travel... I'll just make sure I have at least one flashlight with us.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Bravo. Great invention. Thank you.


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

Great idea!! Thank you!!


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Fantastic ball winder. Thank you for sharing your ingenious use of a plastic flashlight. Now I need to go buy one.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thank you for the great ideal


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

emma jean johnson said:


> I can't believe ya'll don't do the easy way,'just saying" I start the yarn with my thumb holding the tail of the yarn, then start winding around your thumb,then , after you get this started, slip your thumb up on the tail of the yarn and you can go every witch way and make as big a ball as you can,while holding the tail of the yarn(from the center) between thumb and four finger,I think I learned this many years ago.Good Luck


I have a cousin that makes pom-poms using only her fingers, she doesn't like gadgets, she can make them in different sizes.
Me? I tried and could not do it, maybe I need to practice. :sm26: 
Once she made a big one by winding the yarn in her foot.LOL I though it was funny.


----------



## DragonMommie (Mar 21, 2012)

I like my ball winder, but this is really good for larger balls.... DIY ROCKS!


----------



## quill-ws (Jul 30, 2014)

Very thrifty, it reminds me of days long ago when all yarn came in skeins and some people used a chair back to place their skeins on if there was not a willing person to hold the skein out for them. From, Susan, U.K.


----------



## Muse4 (Jun 18, 2016)

That is absolutely ingenious!! You are to be commended for your endeavor!


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

emma jean johnson said:


> I can't believe ya'll don't do the easy way,'just saying" I start the yarn with my thumb holding the tail of the yarn, then start winding around your thumb,then , after you get this started, slip your thumb up on the tail of the yarn and you can go every witch way and make as big a ball as you can,while holding the tail of the yarn(from the center) between thumb and four finger,I think I learned this many years ago.Good Luck


I do this occasionally, but I do love the stack-ability of the cakes from my winder.


----------



## Casper12a (Feb 19, 2013)

Great idea!


----------



## pemstags (Aug 19, 2012)

very clever


----------



## idabit (Feb 11, 2011)

emma jean johnson said:


> I can't believe ya'll don't do the easy way,'just saying" I start the yarn with my thumb holding the tail of the yarn, then start winding around your thumb,then , after you get this started, slip your thumb up on the tail of the yarn and you can go every witch way and make as big a ball as you can,while holding the tail of the yarn(from the center) between thumb and four finger,I think I learned this many years ago.Good Luck


Thanks you, we think alike; This is exactly the way I do it, and it flows naturally.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Cute idea, thanks.


----------

